# Mountain Fork/Beavers Bend



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Just moved to North East TX. Wanting to try my hand at catching some trout up on the Mountain Fork near Beavers Bend, OK. Any info or tips would be much appreciated. I am an avid fisherman but have grown up in the salt and do not have much experience at all catching rainbows or brown trout. Please PM me with any advice.

Thanks.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Can't go wrong stripping a beadhead olive woolly bugger early in the morning. Seems to work just about everywhere.
I imagine the same flies I use in the tailwaters in Arkansas would work there...

Soft hackles
Egg patterns
Midges
Sowbugs
Scuds

Here's a good place to stock up on flies....
http://www.theflystop.com/


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ADub in T.C. said:


> Just moved to North East TX. Wanting to try my hand at catching some trout up on the Mountain Fork near Beavers Bend, OK. Any info or tips would be much appreciated. I am an avid fisherman but have grown up in the salt and do not have much experience at all catching rainbows or brown trout. Please PM me with any advice.
> 
> Thanks.


You might wanna book one trip w/ this guy to get the lay of the land. I have heard good things about him, but never used him.
http://texasoklahomafishingguide.com/


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Size 16 bead head pheasant tail olive bugger is good too. Also try an rs2 good stuff


----------



## atxgolfer (May 27, 2013)

What everyone above said but add a size 10 or 12 Daves hopper to the menu


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

Ill be there next weekend. Ill give u a full report. Last time i had luck with a grasshopper fly


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

I was there all weekend. Saturday morning people were doing really well using really small black/white midges about 8" under bead head streamer. Most had a strike indicator about 2' above that. I did good sunday morning on a small white dry fly. stocking should happen today


----------

